# Looking At Breeders near or in Michigan



## clk89 (Oct 8, 2017)

I am pretty new to owning a dog by myself all past dogs were family dogs when I was a child owned by my parents. This means I am also new to going through the process of looking for a breeder. For me long time health is very important it's why I decided to go the breeder route. We adopted a cat from a rescue five years ago that only lived for four years due to health issue after health issue, I really don't want to go through that again. After reading on the forum sticky about what to look for in a breeder these are the ones I am thinking about:

Selah Havanese Breeder of healthy puppies in Michigan

HavaHug Havanese Puppies - HavaHug Havanese Puppies of Michigan This one I'm not sure on since they don't talk about health, I'm messaging her to see what she saids on health tests.

Carneys Havanese Haven ? Purebred Havanese Puppies in Michigan and Florida

If anyone has any thoughts on these breeders I would appreciate it. Also any other breeder recommendation in or near Michigan?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend you read the sticky "Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder" in the Puppy Area forum.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/16008-things-look-reputable-breeder.html#post414538


----------



## clk89 (Oct 8, 2017)

MarinaGirl said:


> I recommend you read the sticky "Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder" in the Puppy Area forum.
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/16008-things-look-reputable-breeder.html#post414538


Actually I have already read that, but thank you for the suggestion. That's why I mentioned that havahug doesn't seem to have any health test information. I was just wondering if anyone had personal experience with these breeders, or if someone sees a red flag I don't. Of course my limited searches may also not be bringing up a good breeder that isn't on the internet that someone else may know too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know any of those breeders personally, as that's WAY outside my geographic area. But a couple of things that aren't mentioned in the "Reputable Breeder" post... 

- Consider looking farther afield. You are embarking on a 15 year commitment. IMO, it's short-sighted to limit yourself to a specific geographic area because of the cost of a plane ticket, or the time it takes to drive to another state. All three of my dogs came from out of state, and two of them required a plane trip. I'd do it again in a minute for the right dog from the right breeder.

- People who are good at breeding dogs are not necessarily good at building or maintaining websites. While you can certainly rule out some "breeders" when they have a gazillion puppies for sale all the time, at ridiculously low prices, the fact that a web site doesn't mention health testing is not a "red flag"... It is something you need to discuss with the breeder in detail, and FACT CHECK! (whether it says they test on the web site or not!) But a poorly designed web site, or one that is missing information, ONLY tells you that the person either has poor web building skills, or is too busy raising puppies. It doesn't really tell you anything about whether they are a good breeder or not.


----------



## clk89 (Oct 8, 2017)

krandall said:


> I don't know any of those breeders personally, as that's WAY outside my geographic area. But a couple of things that aren't mentioned in the "Reputable Breeder" post...
> 
> - Consider looking farther afield. You are embarking on a 15 year commitment. IMO, it's short-sighted to limit yourself to a specific geographic area because of the cost of a plane ticket, or the time it takes to drive to another state. All three of my dogs came from out of state, and two of them required a plane trip. I'd do it again in a minute for the right dog from the right breeder.
> 
> - People who are good at breeding dogs are not necessarily good at building or maintaining websites. While you can certainly rule out some "breeders" when they have a gazillion puppies for sale all the time, at ridiculously low prices, the fact that a web site doesn't mention health testing is not a "red flag"... It is something you need to discuss with the breeder in detail, and FACT CHECK! (whether it says they test on the web site or not!) But a poorly designed web site, or one that is missing information, ONLY tells you that the person either has poor web building skills, or is too busy raising puppies. It doesn't really tell you anything about whether they are a good breeder or not.


Thank you for the suggestions. I am trying to look further then Michigan but that can be a little more tricky since we have kids it can be difficult to travel too far and plane tickets are pretty expensive on top of the price of the puppy. Like you said it a long term commitment so I want to make sure we also have enough money set aside for others things too such as vet visits. I am asking breeders questions as well so hopefully that will help narrow the field as it were.


----------

